# 5 Litre Tyre Dressing Product



## pacemaker1000 (Aug 2, 2010)

for years i have used Caplan tyre slik spray but have only had low profile tyres
now i am moving to a 4x4 i could use something more cost efficient and brush on

any ideas?


----------



## rcwilson (May 13, 2011)

Autosmart Highstyle seems a great product available in 5 litres


----------



## Lloydie (Jun 4, 2010)

rcwilson said:


> Autosmart Highstyle seems a great product available in 5 litres


+1 For AS Highstyle. Used it for years, Very easy to apply and last a good few weeks.


----------



## Bustanut (Jun 11, 2011)

Lloydie said:


> +1 For AS Highstyle. Used it for years, Very easy to apply and last a good few weeks.


As above really, highstyle is the one.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

High style or espuma rd50 would be my suggestion


----------



## Strongey (Apr 16, 2013)

http://www.autobritedirect.co.uk/index.php/tyregloss-by-autobrite.html

£25 for 5 litres


----------



## Bartl (Apr 3, 2013)

High style.


----------



## georgeandpeppa (May 25, 2009)

valet pro tyre dressing


----------



## pacemaker1000 (Aug 2, 2010)

like this?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Autosmart...ssories_Car_Care_Cleaning&hash=item589ec2176c


----------



## Wazhalo31 (Feb 16, 2013)

High Style for me as well. Last ages and works on other plastic trim as well.


----------



## pacemaker1000 (Aug 2, 2010)

is it very shiny or more discreet?


----------



## Kenny Powers (May 29, 2013)

It's not as "shiny" as Megs Endurance Tyre Gel for example.


----------



## ardenvxr (May 22, 2013)

highstyle is what you need


----------



## Bradders (Mar 2, 2013)

Got to be Highstyle. Lasts ages


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

pacemaker1000 said:


> like this?
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Autosmart...ssories_Car_Care_Cleaning&hash=item589ec2176c


That's the stuff and it's fantastic - just be careful of buying from ebay sellers. It has been known that some of those charlatans have been watering down or using the Autosmart (AS) containers to peddle rubbish. You'd be far safer finding your nearest regional rep and buy direct from them.

Any of the Autosmart peeps on here could advise. Head over to the 'Manufacturers' section and ask a wee question in the AS board.

Cooks

Cooks


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Highstyle is great, use it on the Santa Fe and it lasts ages. I use a sponge and it leaves a great finish.
Make sure you really scrub the tyres before applying to get them really clean and leave them to dry before applying highstyle.


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

I use the AB stuff, as mark is very local to me! 

What are reps charging for highstyle roughly?


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

I'm currently using ValetPRO Traditional Tyre Dressing - I like it a lot..


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

B17BLG said:


> I use the AB stuff, as mark is very local to me!
> 
> What are reps charging for highstyle roughly?


Think I paid between £20 - £25 a few months back. Lasts ages.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Espuma RD50 :thumb:


----------



## RS ROB (Jan 21, 2008)

Im using this at min,lasts ages,more cost effective than the usual 500ml AG i was using.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/121247090238?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## Bustanut (Jun 11, 2011)

pacemaker1000 said:


> is it very shiny or more discreet?


If you paint it on with a brush and leave it, it's shiny. Or you can buff the gloss off with an old microfibre for a satin finish. 1st option is like megs endurance 2nd option not sure what to compare. Either way its good value for money and can be used on any black trim.


----------



## Drewie (Apr 13, 2013)

JBirchy said:


> I'm currently using ValetPRO Traditional Tyre Dressing - I like it a lot..


Looks great that :thumb:

How long do you find it lasts?


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Autosmart Highstyle

Autosmart Smartshine

Espuma RD50


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Drewie said:


> Looks great that :thumb:
> 
> How long do you find it lasts?


It's not a mega long lasting product, but with the correct prep I have seen 4 weeks in predominantly dry conditions. As soon as it rains it's game over to be fair.


----------



## 123HJMS (Mar 13, 2013)

got to be highstyle, I think it's the best in it's class (bulk liquid dressing)


----------



## andy quin (Jun 28, 2013)

have you thourt about auto smart trim wizard ? i use that its mour expencive but works wonders on tyres and trim and is a silicone dressing last longer then high style.


----------



## Mr Shoelaces (Dec 27, 2007)

Espuma RD50


----------



## RS ROB (Jan 21, 2008)

Trim Wizard any good?


----------



## Melkor (Aug 16, 2012)

Gotta be highstyle, great stuff


----------

